
In Computers We Trust? - ColinWright
https://www.simonsfoundation.org/features/science-news/in-computers-we-trust/
======
ColinWright
I'm somewhat surprised that it doesn't mention the work that Gowers and others
are doing in developing programs that produce proofs similar to those produced
by the mathematicians themselves, rather than talking about verification
systems and calculations. Such work has been discussed here on HN a few times
- I'll get some references:

 _Stand by ..._

OK, my search-fu is failing me, and I can't find the items in question. If
anyone can help me out here it might be a good thing. Gowers had a test
recently to see if people could distinguish undergraduate proofs from computer
generated proofs - someone must remember it ...

 _Much later ..._

Found it: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5507176>

